# An alternative take...



## toddpedlar (Nov 20, 2007)

In an alternate universe...


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 20, 2007)

Hilarious! Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## youthevang (Nov 20, 2007)

That is absolutely hysterical.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 20, 2007)

Finally, someone else knows the "truth".


----------



## Josiah (Nov 20, 2007)

She looks more like a witch in this video.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 20, 2007)

I assume you've seen this one too:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmkV....puritanboard.com/f52/alternative-take-26697/


----------



## LockTheDeadbolt (Nov 20, 2007)

Stuff like that always _kills_ me!!!


----------



## py3ak (Nov 20, 2007)

The original book is actually fairly grim in the impression it gives. As with much else, Disney's impact was to sentimentalize.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 20, 2007)

py3ak said:


> The original book is actually fairly grim in the impression it gives. As with much else, Disney's impact was to sentimentalize.


Its the American way.


----------

